# just wrapped up a closet conversion.....



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

so a close friend wanted to convert one of her bedrooms into a walk in closet adjacent to her bedroom. made an arched doorway to the existing master closet and turned it into a shoe closet. She has plenty of space as she is a single woman, in a 3500 sqft house by herself......

used sketchup to finalize her closet




built the cabinets at the shop, started setting in place, cut out for doorway, added header and jack/king studs


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

shoe closet...enough for 137 pairs of shoes....yea, she has a problem



finished product...


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks sharp man


----------



## Pakfan (Feb 5, 2010)

I am impressed with all of you that have figured out Sketch Up. I have fiddled with it and followed all of the tutorials with minimal success. Closet looks great. Is that melamine or painted ply.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Wish I had a spare bedroom to into a closet. Nice work!


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

3/4" melamine...I was hoping she'd be willing to spend a bit more for some better materials, but wanted the champaign look with the beer budget. The whole thing was just over $5k materials AND labor....

And sketchup wasn't to bad at all to learn. Still haven't gotten the full potential yet as our computer is slow as hell and can't handle it. I usually have to drag through it to get a project done, then delete sketchup entirely off the computer just to get it to half ass function again.....need more power!!!!!


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wish I had a spare bedroom to into a closet. Nice work!


She has four spare bedrooms.....lol, all the closets in the house were full, so now it's all confined into one space. Only now afraid she'll go back on her buying sprees and fill the other closets again....:blink:


----------



## healdman45 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work! She should be real happy with it. I would ask her not to divulge the price to anyone though.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

yea, we discussed that. told her she got the bro deal....lol that if anyone asked about price, double it. $10K-$12K

and shes cute, but no pics to show. she is on facebook......hmmmmm


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

98crewcab said:


> shoe closet...enough for 137 pairs of shoes....yea, she has a problem
> 
> 
> 
> finished product...


And a lot of money..


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice......


----------

